# Leisure battery replacement



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that i need to change my leisure battery as it is getting on a bit and not holding charge for long these days.

My question is - does anyone have a make of battery that they would recommend ? - I need a 110ah to fit under a 2001 Ducato seat with swivel.

Ideally a sealed type would be best i think although it does have a vent through the floor if needed.

Any suggestions would be welcomed

many thanks

Glenn


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*battery*

Hi Glen I don't think there's much to choose from in makes I chose the one with best warranty check the size 110 amp must be a tight fit under that seat and they vary a little in different makes. I had 85 amp one under both seats


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

fixed seat on mine, but 2 x 85ah under the passenger seat at 90 degrees to usual fitment

110 battery is 325mm long and 2 x 85s are 330mm wide so it should fit - just

I'd go for a Lucas LX31MF version as it's sealed and no need to vent externally, along with a 3 year warranty


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Was just looking round the WWW yesterday.

Numax CXV look impressive. They use calcium technology, whatever that is, and their sealed batteries need no maintenance or venting.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This is 110ah and will fit under a Ducato seat, but does need venting.

I've fitted one and they are well worth the money, Alpha offer an excellent free next day delivery service (if ordered before 3pm I think)

If you want, I'll PM you a voucher code to get an extra £5 off. I keep forgetting to use them and now have a spare one.

<Edit>
Forgot link :roll:

http://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/bu...ow-height-110amp-leisure-battery/prod_92.html


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> Was just looking round the WWW yesterday.
> 
> Numax CXV look impressive. They use calcium technology, whatever that is, and their sealed batteries need no maintenance or venting.


Numax CXV and Lucas LX are one and the same battery, just different labels


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for their input - will have a think over the next couple of days which route to go,

thanks again for your advice everyone

glenn


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Have a look on ebay. Got 2 110amp hour for £129. They have been fine all summer while we have been using the stellplatz all . A lot of the time without hookup.

steve & ann. --- teensvan.


----------

